# Marketplace Rules.



## VS_Admin (Dec 19, 2013)

Please read these rules before using the classifides

There are some rules for the sales section that you must follow in order to participate. If you do not follow these rules your ad will be deleted or your account suspended/deleted.

No Commercial posts in the buy and sell. We have a sponsors section if you would like to donate and gain your own sub forum.
GTAA is not responsible for any personal issues or arguments that may occur but we will suspend or delete members if they break our main forum rules.
Please merge your sales threads. That way people aren't getting bumped from the first page and constantly bumping their threads, and causing others to do the same. If mods notice multiple posts from a single seller, we will merge them.
Please close your threads when the item is sold
Please wait 24 hours before bumping your sales thread
As a seller you shouldn't post links to craigslist or Kijiji. If you are too lazy to post pictures or information about your sales thread you risk the possibility of having your ad deleted or modified.
Pictures must be your own and NOT taken from the Internet without express written consent by the owner of the picture.


Information we need in your ad

Area (closest intersection works, or town)
Price

Information that would help your ad sell faster

Is delivery available and how far?
Photos?

Other notes

All threads will have a 3 month limit in the for sale forum before its listed as expired/closed. Feel free to post up the items again if they are still available in a fresh new thread.

Hope that helps clear up any confusion, and thanks for your time!


----------

